# if u dont have nething nice to say dont say nething at all



## The haze one (Feb 7, 2006)

holly crap im so f-ing pissed right now. i cant contain myself i almost went into my closet and riped out my damn plants. those f-ing lil bastards are still turining yellow on there sun leaves at the bottom , the ones that are left any ways, a few have just shrivelled up. The bright bannana yelllow is still spreading to sun leaves in the middles and tops of my plants. ***!!!!!!!!! 


i will post some pictures of those bastards in a lil bit after i chill and smoke a bowl out the zong. 

I will also post all the shit that you need to diagnose / help me with these bastards. This is obviously my first grow. A big problem is that its my first grow and everyone under the sun has a "method" of growing soooooooo how confusing eh ????? 

Any ways ill be back once i chill out


(eidit)---> yeah now that i riped a sesion and anaylized the situation i figured out that i forgot to cover the resivoir.Hopefully that was the major problem ....... StoneyBud has helped me to re set up my wick system for my hydro. Definatly not the best way to do up hydro but hey i gave it a shot and its junk. Hopefully i will be able to finish my plants without them dieing.... I would never have killed my girls intentionally, even if i did feel like it, so dont worry, your plants are safe with me..... i will try to post some pictures of the plants but its really hard to see anything in the pictures when the hps is on so i will do it up later



remeber to stay high ..... and its hard on a newbie, thank god i got all the veterans on this site to help save my plants after i F-up ...... thanks agian to all those people who have helped me . Maybe one day we can all smoke some of the harvest!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2006)

whats up Haze.  i looked at it this way when i started my grows. i wanted something easy that i didn't have to add alot of shit to and yet get good results. answer MIRACLE-GRO   i here alot of bad shit about MIRACLE-GRO but my plants love it.  dont have to do nothing but water the bastards and thats it.  dont have no problems with yellowing or anything. plants stay nice and green.


----------



## krsone (Feb 8, 2006)

Haze im no pro but it sounds like a nutrient prob. started at bottom working its way up. What do you feed 'em ?


----------



## krsone (Feb 8, 2006)

how far a long are they   if your soil prehaps u should transplant to new batch of soil(remember to let it set a day or 2 b4 transplant) do u use worm castings


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

Haze still having problems with that Hydro set-up huh. Can you get pics up ASAP. Yellowing sounds like nUt poisoning. Stoney uses Gen. Hydro. products too. better PM him quick to see if you still have the amounts screwed up (I remember a little while back the directions were written for rocket scientists lol). He'll give you a dead on recipe that works.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 8, 2006)

So here are my babies.... Stoney has already set me straight on all this stuff... he told me to re do my set up by adding vermiculite and perlite with my hydroton. A ration 2/3 vermiculite and perlite to 1/3 hydroton, so i did that and i added new 6 foot long wics instead of the lil ones from before.... and i got the rite mix for my nutes from Stoney as well. 

they have grown more but the leaves are still hurting. since i just "fixed" the system how long will it take before the sun leaves look better? The buds are doing ohk.... but since i had to re-rig my set up i had to replant the plants agian.... that prolly didnt help the situation... so theve been replanted twice in their lifetime so far. 

WHuts your opinion??????????????!!!!!????!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

They'll come around dude. MJ is very resilient. Some of em don't look like they had much damage. lookin good dude. I would just let em grow and keep an eye on the new growth.
I've seen other people have em nUt burnt to a crisp and still come back.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks alot for the words of encoragement Mutt. If they dont look too bad then thats alright, but in my opinion they look like they are hurting.... i ll keep an eye on em like i always do, hopefully in 3-4 days they will recover............

wish me luck ahaha and keep ur fingers crossed.

The haze 1


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

The haze one said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the words of encouragement Mutt. If they don't look too bad then that's alright, but in my opinion they look like they are hurting.... i ll keep an eye on em like i always do, hopefully in 3-4 days they will recover...


Hey Haze, depending on the exact method you used to transplant, the shock may be what is bothering the little ladies. They look to be about 6 inches tall. Is that right? How much root mass did they have when you had them exposed? I'm guessing about a half cup or so per/plant. When flowering a smaller plant, you need to remember something. The smaller the plant, the faster the reaction to anything. A plants ability to heal is directly proportional to it's size. I've seen 40 foot tall cactus virtually ignore being hit by a car. I've also seen young plants of all kinds kick up their heels and croak at the slightest damage.

My advice to you as a new grower is next time, let your plants get at least a foot tall before flowering. It makes them much easier to control.

Using the mix you've set up, (and it looks much better man), you could top water once a day with about two cups of nutrient water poured gently around the base of the plants about an hour before the lights come on. This will saturate the wick and cause a better wicking action during the day. It's weird, but a wet wick will draw better than a dry one will.

With plants that size, I hope you're going with the strength of nute mix of 1/2 strength. After transplanting, diluted nutes are a good idea anyway. Try to NEVER transplant. Start with the final size first.

It's very important to mix the floro-micro nute with the water before adding the others in the floro group. The nute lockout itself can kill a plant if you mix the nutes together before adding to the water.

The smaller plants are also extremely susceptible to heat from either the lights or from the environmental conditions.

Combinations of these problems can doom even the healthiest of smaller plants.

In a few days, the transplant shock should be wearing off and the plant should recover. Try as hard as possible NOT to touch the plants again. Ease up on the fan until the transplant shock is over.

Please, I've never lost a patient! Keep me posted on their condition. Doc Stoney will see them thrive!


----------



## The haze one (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Stoney ... with this strain lowrider which is an autoflower plant i couldnt do a single thing to stop it from flowering at 4inches its just whut the strain does. And yeah you told me to mix the nutes at 5ml for micro, 7.5ml for gro, and 2.5ml for bloom thats all per gallon..... that gives me 900-1000 ppms

the root masses were about the size of your fist. The plants are around 5-6". Yeah about envrionmental conditions: its pretty safe in my closet. Temp is always around 80 ferienhieght or 25 celcius and its usely around 40% humidity sometimes drops to 35%..... the lights are a safe distance away from the tops of the plants also. I put my hand at the tops of the plants and if its tooo hot i move the light up. I usally take a couple cups of water from the resivoirs and dump it at the bottoms of each plant to keep the wick wet.... ive been doing that at least twice a day since ive started the grow.... Transplanting sucks and is bad for the plant but sometimes its unavoidable. 

So are you not to alarmed by those pictures Stoney? 
ethier way thanks for your past and future support 

The Haze 1


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

The haze one said:
			
		

> So are you not to alarmed by those pictures Stoney?


The plants look healthy enough for such little guys going into flower. Tell me what kind of light and nutrient you've had on them.

I'm interested in the term "auto-flower". What is it that you mean by this?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the term "auto-flower". What is it that you mean by this?


 
Certain strains as lowryder will initiate flowering no matter what the light schedule is. They flower when the genetic make-up says it is time to flower. I never tried to grow one, they seem complicated to me, but I am a simple person. I read they are difficult to grow. I know they have a rapid growth cycle as well, which is the benefit. I read that certain aspects cause ferting and light to be wierd. I pretty much keep to the easier stuff. but I know that a few of the members on here have grown it in soil. (with a low yeild and start to finish 8 weeks).


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2006)

"Auto-flower"=$$4seedmakers

since autoflowering provides a very difficult cloning scenario, the seedmakers get to sell more seeds, every time you wanna' grow. A lot like the "femminised" crap, "IMHO". Nothing more than a geneticly engineered ploy to seperate fools from your money.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess the main thing was when i was loookin at the seeds i want a harvest as soon as possible.... especially for the first grow. there is nothing better then gettin results fast. I think that not being able to clone these plants is a crock of crap. You can take a cuttin from any plant in the world and you can make that cuttin live if you provide all the right conditons. these plants have good yeilds especially if you implement L>S>T

"IMHO". Nothing more than a geneticly engineered ploy to seperate fools from your money." 


> Hick
> 
> I have to completely disagree. This strain kicks ass it only takes two months from seed to finish( if all goes well ) You dont need a seprate room for mothers/ clones everything grows together under the same light scedual. the plants will start to flower at 17-21 days old no mater what u do. Who says you cant clone em? the seed company>? its prolly some guy who jus smoked up a pound and doesnt know his right from left. i do believe however feminized seeds are a joke, THEY can turn out to be hermis if u stress them at all during planting. THats bullcrap if i jus paid twice the money for females that are "guarentied" to be female?? Autoflower is no more money then regular seeds. Is sativa more then indica? obvouisly not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

The haze one said:
			
		

> Stoney auto flower like ive said before means that the plant, once it gets a certian age in days. it begins to flower. No matter the light conditions or nute mix. it simply starts growin buds. i personally have one 400watt Hps and three Floros and im using the same nutes u are... genral hydroponics????


Cool man. I've never grown any weed that flowers by itself in a high nitrogen/24/7 light schedule. That's interesting.

I'm going to be very interested in how these little ladies you've got growing turn out man.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd take those plants any day. They look fine, just keep growing.


----------

